# Reuse 2 gallon sprayer after concentrated termicide use?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I use my pump up garden sprayer for a variety of things. Rinsed well there shouldn't be any harmful contamination BUT not sure I would use it on fruit or vegetables.


----------

